

Show HN: HouseFix, Share and Track Home Projects - ffumarola

Wanted the HN crowds opinions on a re-launch that http://www.housefix.com just went through.<p>It used to be a drupal based site that was pretty lackluster at best. We went through the process of gauging user interest and seeing where there pain points were. We then used that info and went through a redesign using backbone/node/etc. That brings us to the current v2 that is now live.<p>The point of HouseFix is to provide a simple interface to track the home improvement or home maintenance projects that you need to complete. You can upload pictures of the current state of the project, pictures of what you want it to look like, and then the community can share insights and ideas about your project. Once we get enough people using it, the idea is that you could also open the project up to bids for contractors to provide ideas / estimates for your project. We have 10k+ registered users and are tracking engagement to see where there are issues with the UI/UX and see where we can optimize the funnel.<p>Would love to get some feedback from the wisdom of HN on ways we could improve any part of the site and/or things we may have overlooked regarding user flow.<p>Thanks
======
ttran4
I love the concept of the website and the design. However I did find the word
"Track" a bit confusing on your title. When I first read the title I imagined
a task/calendar type web application.

I'm really impress with the 10k registered users. Can you share what kind of
marketing techniques you used?

~~~
ffumarola
Some affiliate marketing, some facebook shares from registered users, some
banner advertising, and some local advertising. Really a hodge podge but with
the old design the returns were not what we expected, hence the re-design.

------
Robby2012
I love the web page, it's really well done, little correction, why is "sign
in" standing alone and with no design in the right corner?

~~~
ffumarola
We wanted the emphasis to be on "Add Project" - Go ahead and add a project and
you get redirected to
<http://www.housefix.com/register?inputWish=Bathroom+Fixtures> which has very
very obvious call to actions.

Thoughts?

------
codegeek
I really like the design. Very clean.

~~~
ffumarola
Thank you very much!

------
ffumarola
link: <http://www.housefix.com>

